# 12th April - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Spring is on it's way so come and join us at the April meet 

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

NormStrm
genocidalduck
jampott
drive-itt
NaughTTy
NickP
Lisa - fingers crossed :-*
markTT225
clived
spilmah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm really gonna have to start turning up for one of these...


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Norm.. shock horror.. i'm on hols again that week... should be back from a lads week in Salou.. on best behaviour of course... on the tues. so might get there.. 
better follow you home this time.. got followed in cambridge.. think the police thought i was a pimp checkin out my ladies!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: Am i that predictable.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm really gonna have to start turning up for one of these...


Thought you had deleted it fom your sat nav 

Look forward to hearing the V8 turning up 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> Hi Norm.. shock horror.. i'm on hols again that week... should be back from a lads week in Salou.. on best behaviour of course... on the tues. so might get there..
> better follow you home this time.. got followed in cambridge.. think the police thought i was a pimp checkin out my ladies!!


2 meets in a row your becoming a regular 8) 
Enjoy Salou, of course you'll be a good boy :lol: 
So you drive a pimp mobil :wink: should have given them the slip, afterall you do have the AmD treatment


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: Am i that predictable.


  oh yes, plus you said you would be available :wink:


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> drive-itt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Norm.. shock horror.. i'm on hols again that week... should be back from a lads week in Salou.. on best behaviour of course... on the tues. so might get there..
> ...


 I would have tried had i known where the hell i was going.. probably i would have ended up driving into the local nick!! Cambridge city centre is quite nice at night.. nice pub opposite a big posh building i know it well drove passed it at least nine times!!! :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

One good thing that comes from being a 3rd generation cab driver is i dont ever get lost


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really gonna have to start turning up for one of these...
> ...


Its still in the Sat Nav, but with a few things going on recently, I've not been able to make it. Should be back on track this month though


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You had better


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Why? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


'cos he doesn't really like the rest of us :lol:

BTW - I *should* be coming to this one


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Paul you should just say your not coming...Because you know you will ocme anyway  .

It's always good to have you there big fella with ya big V8


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'll try and make this one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I'll try and make this one


Nice one bud, haven't seen you in a while


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You can take me for a spin in the S4...last time I saw you you'd only just got the Zed!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nothing concrete as yet...As the dealer manager wasnt in today. But speaking to my salesman. I have asked for a decent demo in the RS4 on my own. Thought i'd be cheeky and ask if i can pick it up when they close on the 12th and bring it back in the morning. Salesman says the manager might go for it as ive got my deposit down and knows from my previous buys i havnt ever backed out of a sale. So fingers crossed i may be turning up in that


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) fingers crossed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anyone think of a reason why I should bother turning up this month? :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Can anyone think of a reason why I should bother turning up this month? :-*


To show us your new wheels


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone think of a reason why I should bother turning up this month? :-*
> ...


Nah, not good enough


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 [smiley=idea2.gif] 
To stop Jamie talking about the RS4 :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Ummm. Maybe.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I can't help it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm still not convinced.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:roll: Gammon is on the menu


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> :roll: Gammon is on the menu


Nearly tempted. Perhaps Norm has some way to tempt me?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Would a pair of sports "cats" be reason enough 










I've been trying to work out how to fit to the TT but would need to modify to fit :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's the reason I was looking for!!

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Norm is the best guy in the world  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> That's the reason I was looking for!!
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> Norm is the best guy in the world  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Ah - ain't love grand :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> That's the reason I was looking for!!
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> Norm is the best guy in the world  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Steady on Tim people will start talking about us and I know how shy and retiring you are


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh so that'd what all the fuss is about :roll:

Not sporty or catty at all.

Just some manky old pipe things.

(ps Norm he is extremely thankful for whatever they are, he was positively swooning on Saturday)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh and put me down as a "maybe" for Kneesworth


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Lisa

I got the feeling that Tim was well chuffed even if it was over "_Just some manky old pipe things_" :lol:

Hope to see you at the meet :-*

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit and there was me thinking he wanted to see me :x . And all he wants is a couple of old manky pipe things. I'm with Lisa on this. I'm really not into cars that much


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Dammit and there was me thinking he wanted to see me :x . And all he wants is a couple of old manky pipe things. I'm with Lisa on this. I'm really not into cars that much


Ahem. Yeah. Righto. :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Late entry as usual :roll: Please add me to the list Norm :wink:

Graveley 6:45 onwards for the mini cruise (Clive - please disconnect at least 2 spark plugs so I can keep up this time  :wink: )


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry Norm, wont be able to make this one.... will try for May tho....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Late entry as usual :roll: Please add me to the list Norm :wink:


All entries welcome late or otherwise :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Sorry Norm, wont be able to make this one.... will try for May tho....


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nor me again. If it's not home stuff it's work. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Renton maybe coming Norm...Said he will let me know so i can arrange to meet him on route. Surprised he hasnt posted.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Am I still welcome, or do I have to meet Norm in secret? :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

:evil:  im sorry Norman but work/time will be very tight, I will try to pop in though.

was.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Will be there Norman, although its going to be the last one for me   TT's going   
(god its gona kill me to see someone drive off in it )

Sam XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Will be there Norman, although its going to be the last one for me   TT's going
> (god its gona kill me to see someone drive off in it )
> 
> Sam XX












You can't sell your little blue beauty


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just got a call from the dealer...They wont be getting their demo back until next week :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just got a call from the dealer...They wont be getting their demo back until next week :x


Booo


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Am I still welcome, or do I have to meet Norm in secret? :lol:


Will have to keep you in a shadowy corner so you can keep a low profile


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> :evil:  im sorry Norman but work/time will be very tight, I will try to pop in though.
> 
> was.


  hope you can make an appearance.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Will be there Norman, although its going to be the last one for me   TT's going
> ...


TToTTally agree 

will be good to see you though.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just got a call from the dealer...They wont be getting their demo back until next week :x


bummer but at least it will be another TT in the carpark


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Am I still welcome, or do I have to meet Norm in secret? :lol:
> ...


Look on the brightside Tim. You will probably have me to keep ya company


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I won't be there tonight either, I've driven back to Worcester this morning. Too much work to finish before the new term starts again. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone meeting enroute?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I should be able to make Graveley by 7:15


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Late entry as usual :roll: Please add me to the list Norm :wink:
> 
> Graveley 6:45 onwards for the mini cruise (Clive - please disconnect at least 2 spark plugs so I can keep up this time  :wink: )


Mark looks up for a cruise, Was is likely to be late as he is hoping to pop in. I don't expect Clive this evening as I believe he will be at an absoluTTe envelope stuffing session.

I'm heading from the wrong way so see you there ;-)

Not to self must bring package for Tim :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I can make it  (absoluTTe stuffing is well manned and womaned). I won't be able to join the cruise though, so I'll see you all there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Late entry as usual :roll: Please add me to the list Norm :wink:
> ...


I will probably spank you if you forget it...  :lol: :wink:

I'll be at Graveley for 6:45 then...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Paul + Tim, see at Graveley then


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Actually, I can make it  (absoluTTe stuffing is well manned and womaned). I won't be able to join the cruise though, so I'll see you all there.


 8) see you later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another great Kneesworth meet  Thanks Norman - see you and a few others on the 26th 

Mark - thanks for company on the drive back 

Jamie - hope you enjoyed your Sirloin :lol: Thanks for the spin in yours - Mine's definitely quicker though







:wink: :roll:

Oh and here's a few things to help you with your new house plans.....

























:lol: :wink:

P.S. My clutch is definitely on it's way out


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yup great meet Norm. Looking forward to the next one

Paul You maybe quicker in a straight line....But ill spank you round a track :twisted: 

http://www.newforestlogcabins.co.uk/product141.html


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Yup great meet Norm. Looking forward to the next one
> 
> Paul You maybe quicker in a straight line....But ill spank you round a track :twisted:
> 
> http://www.newforestlogcabins.co.uk/product141.html


Oooh Spanking eh :-* :lol:

I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.








I sleep all night. I work all day.

Mounties : He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

Mounties: He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch. 
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.

Chorus : I'm (He's) a lumberjack, and I'm (he's) okay.
I (He) sleep(s) all night and I (he) work(s) all day.

I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

Mounties : He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!

Chorus : I'm (He's) a lumberjack, and I'm (he's) okay.
I (He) sleep(s) all night and I (he) work(s) all day.

I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Mama (or Papa in later versions)

Mounties : He cuts down trees. He wears high heels,
 Suspendies, and a bra?!

Chorus : I'm (He's) a lumberjack, and I'm (he's) okay.
I (He) sleep(s) all night and I (he) work(s) all day.

Yes, I'm (He's) a lumberjack, and I'm (he's) ok-a-y.
I (He) sleep(s) all night and I (he) work(s) all day.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well i thought spanking wuld be smething your familier with :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Well i thought spanking wuld be smething your familier with :wink:


Are you ready
Are you ready
Are you ready
Are you ready
Are you ready for the time of life
Itâ€™s time to stand up and fight
So alright
So alright
Hand in hand we take a caravan to the marble land
One by one we gonna stand up with pride
One that canâ€™t be denied
Stand up
Stand up
From the highest mountain of valley old
We all shall together with heart of gold
Now the children of the world can see
This a better place for us to be
The place is which we were born
So neglected and torn apart

Every woman every man
Join the caravan of love
(stand up) stand up
Stand up
Every body takes a stand
Join the caravan of love
(stand up) stand up
Stand up

Iâ€™m your brother
Iâ€™m your brother donâ€™t you know
Sheâ€™s my sister
Sheâ€™s my sister donâ€™t you know

Weâ€™ll be living in the world of peace
And the day when everyone is free
Bring the young and the old
Want you let chilled flow from your heart

Every woman every man
Join the caravan of love
(stand up) stand up
Stand up
Every body takes a stand
Join the caravan of love
(stand up) stand up
Stand up

Iâ€™m your brother
Iâ€™m your brother donâ€™t you know
Sheâ€™s my sister
Sheâ€™s my sister donâ€™t you know

So are you ready ( heâ€™s coming )
Are you ready ( heâ€™s coming )
Are you ready ( heâ€™s coming )
Are you ready ( heâ€™s coming on the caravan )
You better get ready ( go for it )
You better get ready ( go for it )
You better get ready ( go for it )
You better get ready


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry I missed it all, I put Paige to bed and promptly fell asleep myself 

SamXX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for everyone the made the meet.

Sam remember you will always be welcome in what ever replaces the TT  :wink:

Hopefully Linda will become a regular attendee to the Kneesworth meets as well.

Just about to post up for the May meet.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Your Welcome Norman...but if i get given the wrong meal again i'll never go there again.........No that doesnt mean you get Dimos to buggeru p my order again


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Your Welcome Norman...but if i get given the wrong meal again i'll never go there again.........No that doesnt mean you get Dimos to buggeru p my order again


You should have enjoyed the fillet steak - delicious 

As if Dimos would join in with any wind up's  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Your Welcome Norman...but if i get given the wrong meal again i'll never go there again.........No that doesnt mean you get Dimos to buggeru p my order again
> ...


Who Dimos erm Yes


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yup great meet Norm. Looking forward to the next one
> 
> Paul You maybe quicker in a straight line....But ill spank you round a track :twisted:
> 
> http://www.newforestlogcabins.co.uk/product141.html


Only if you manage to turn ESP off ;-)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yup great meet Norm. Looking forward to the next one
> ...


I definatly have ago with the ESP off all the time if the next Day was at Combe. And ofcourse if i still had the TT....Wouldnt be brave enough to do it in the RS4 until i get to grips with it completely.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You'll probably find that with it's "proper" 4WD the RS4 is much more predictable than the TT is... you might be surprised how confident it makes you feel in it...


----------

